# Please help by giving feedback website.  2 min survey



## neworganic (Jul 20, 2008)

We are starting a new website about soap making and body care. 
Please follow the link and give us some feedback.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=b ... kO7A_3d_3d

Please ask or comment as well in this post. 

when we launch the site we will let you know

Many Thanks
Jonathan


----------



## Lane (Jul 20, 2008)

I did it! wOO! :d


----------



## millyb60 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Survey..*

I've taken your survey too.. hope it helps


----------



## divaxtrema (Jul 22, 2008)

There you go....you have my answers as well!


----------



## stepibarra (Jul 22, 2008)

Okay all done.... Hope it helps..


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Jul 28, 2008)

there you go...my two cents worth too~


----------



## Mune (Jul 30, 2008)

done deal


----------

